# Adobe Premiere Pro - Schlechte Qualität im Video



## argo (9. April 2004)

Weil ich ja Probleme mit dem Übergang in Media Studio Pro hatte (siehe ein paar Threads weiter unten) hab ich mir jetzt mal Adobe Premiere Pro runtergeladen.
Dort funktioniert das auch mit dem Übergang nur wenn ich 2 scenen mit einem Übergang zusammenfüge und diese dann als Film exportiere ist die Qualität ziemlich schlecht obwohl ich den selben codec + einstellung genommen habe ´wie ich auch bei den scenen genommen habe. Die scenen sind ja beide schon komprimiert, die haben beide ca. 2MB. Ich möchte eigentlich nur das er die scenen so lässt und den Übergang dazwischen mache, wähle ich aber in den Exportier optionen aus das er keine Komprimierung machen soll ist das gerenderte video 400MB groß. 
Muss ich vielleicht irgendwas bestimmtes beachten oder einstellen damit er die videos so lässt und nur den übergang noch mit reinmacht damit die qualität der beiden scenen so bleibt wie sie auch vorher war.


----------



## mezziaz (2. Mai 2004)

mit ner älteren version versuchen oder mal probieren es mit etwas weniger frames zu exportieren, also das file zu erstellen..
ich hab irgendwie das gefühl das verion 7.0 also pro ziemlich schlecht geworden ist..


----------

